# The Steez Gallery Presents: Bethany Osgood



## AbstractView (Sep 25, 2011)

The Steez Gallery, located at 85 W Pearl St in Nashua, NH, has intended to bring new artwork to light with their choices of alternative artwork and work with new and upcoming artists. In the month of October, Bethany Osgood of Osgood Photography will show her Alice in Wonderland series.  Opening reception will be Friday October 7th from 6 to 8 PM, but the exhibition will be up until October 30th.  Come join us for food and fun. During the month of October, also receive 1/2 off Casto and horror themed glass, just in time for Halloween.  Find this event on Facebook! http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=219111201476927


----------

